# Herping and Broad Tailed Geckos



## AUSGECKO (Jan 15, 2010)

Last night Jason and I went herping at a couple of different sites in the Lower Blue Mountains area of Western Sydney. We were hoping to see Broad Tailed Geckos, Diamond Pythons, Adders and Broad Headed Snakes. Unfortunately the weather was not on our side with constant rain and only 26 degrees but we still had a good time and i was surprised that we seen anything at all.

This is the typical habitat we were searching through at the first site we went to.






This is the only reptile we found at this first site, It is a Female Broad Tailed Gecko (_Phyllurus platurus_) with a re generated tail.




Some of the wierd insects that were out and about.




An unidentified bird that was roosting at the second site.




A female Broad Tailed Gecko with a re gen tail, I really liked the colour of this one. The Broad tails found at the first site always seem to have a very similar colour but at the second site every second one has a very yellow colour.








Some type of Huntsman, there were thousands of these not so little guys around.




Another female Broad Tailed Gecko from the second site with an original tail and more typical darker colouration.


----------



## Costa (Jan 15, 2010)

were there many frogs???
with all the rain?


----------



## Jason (Jan 15, 2010)

Costa said:


> were there many frogs???
> with all the rain?



surprisingly no. we did expect to see some frogs but none were seen or heard. was a wet night but we where rather happy to spot some. hopefully next time we will some other herps.
as for the spiders... bloody heaps of em!


----------



## Costa (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah i think my next move may be a gecko. theyre growing on me.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice one Gecks
I grew up in that area, some great spots eh


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 15, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> Nice one Gecks
> I grew up in that area, some great spots eh


Yeah there are plenty of good spots in the area but i really want to see some Oedura lesuirii, they are supposedly in the area but i can never seem to find them.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Jan 16, 2010)

Great shots, I haven't herped much in the Blue Mountains. It took me a while to find O. lesueuri in Sydney. Must be all the Broad-Headed Snakes eating them...  

Aaron


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 16, 2010)

Geck82 said:


> Yeah there are plenty of good spots in the area but i really want to see some Oedura lesuirii, they are supposedly in the area but i can never seem to find them.


Yeah in the 18 years i lived there i never saw one, i think they are only found in certain areas where its not as cold


----------



## Thyla (May 2, 2010)

why is it that only the broad tailed gecko photos are down and not the others?


----------



## moloch05 (May 2, 2010)

The sleeping bird is an Origma or Rock Warbler. It is special since it is only found in the sandstone country around Sydney.

Regards,
David


----------

